# pain relief???



## Grandmastacrash (Sep 18, 2011)

*Pain control ?*

Can anyone suggest a good strain for pain control?

Been suffering for a while with osteoarthritis in my right knee (snowboarding !?!) and a bulging disc in my lower back. Quite frankly I've had enough of pain and chomping down prescribed meds cos I'm sure as hell they ain't doing my insides a whole lot of good??

I'm a long time smoker but So far the only medicinal value is giving less of a shit about it rather than pain dulling?

Trouble is, you never know what youre buying from less than reputable sources. I sometimes think these type of people are only in it for the money 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## cranker (Sep 18, 2011)

You need something heavy indica like White Rhino or Northern Light hybrids or Aurora Indica, just stay away from heavy sativas and you should be alright.


----------



## Grandmastacrash (Sep 18, 2011)

Heh, I like you! I've been doing some homework and pretty much come to the conclusion that I'm an indica man 

I was looking perhaps at medijuana from amsterdammarijuanaseeds (?)

What do you think? I also read it has a lot to do with cbd (I think?) levels


----------



## Grandmastacrash (Sep 18, 2011)

P.s. I'm a noobie but not daft and this would be my first grow. Looking at a 400W double chamber tent 1x1x2m so I can clone too. Think soil and nutes with auto watering?


----------



## ~MedHead~ (Sep 19, 2011)

I too have chronic pain due to a head-on collision with a drunk and then over a 70 ft. cliff.
There was a lonely cedar tree that broke my fall about 30 ft. down the 90 degree cliff.
I tried White Widow and that shit rocks on pain. I hated to see it go.
Indica strains are for pain control. A strain for every pain. LOL but TRUE!
I was hoping to get White Widow when I bought my clones.
I bought three NYC Diesel, a Lemon Diesel, a God's Gift, three sativa Dutch Treats for my depression and energy loss.
I also have a couple of cuttings from my outdoor plants, I think they are sativa. They are sticky and smelly which keeps me smiling. 
Keepin' it Green.


----------



## oceangreen (Sep 19, 2011)

~MedHead~ said:


> I too have chronic pain due to a head-on collision with a drunk and then over a 70 ft. cliff.
> There was a lonely cedar tree that broke my fall about 30 ft. down the 90 degree cliff.
> I tried White Widow and that shit rocks on pain. I hated to see it go.
> Indica strains are for pain control. A strain for every pain. LOL but TRUE!
> ...


Wow, seems like a rough moment you experienced there. Glad you are here and well


----------



## Grandmastacrash (Sep 20, 2011)

Quite, makes my little mishap seem like, well, a little mishap!! Glad you're still around to answer posts. Sounds like a lucky escape?!

My injury seems more like this now

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKawNIx3k2w&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Btw, found this which might be of interest

http://sensiseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/whitelabel/white-widow


----------



## Grandmastacrash (Sep 20, 2011)

P.s. Anyone know how to change my status as 'stranger'? Dont like being a stranger


----------



## Zildjian (Sep 20, 2011)

It will change with time, and contribution to the site with posts. This does not mean spamming.


----------



## Grandmastacrash (Sep 21, 2011)

The very suggestion! Heh, heh. I'm very much against spamming so no worries there and thanks for the heads up Zildjian.

Being a noob, I started a thread about my first attempt grow tent setup in the newbies forum when I guess I should have posted it in the grow rooms forum? Is it cool put put the same thread in 2 forums or should I just start a new one?

I know the info I need is somewhere on this site but due to the fact there are sooo many like minded people here there is too much info to search through and find myself going off topic cos i have the attention span of a goldfish so wanted to ask the questions directly. Is it best to ask one question in each relevant forum?

I also have limited time to do my homework on such matters as I have to do stealth homework 

Any help or advice would be much needed and warmly received. 

Thanks Zildjian, GMC (GrandMastaCrash - I used to fall asleep at parties alot which is where I picked up the nickname)


----------



## Zildjian (Sep 21, 2011)

You can post it where you think it would be relevant. So in this case since it is your first attempt it would be appropriate in both Newb, and in grow room. I guess it really depends on what if any questions you are asking in your post.


----------



## Grandmastacrash (Sep 21, 2011)

Could I ask you?

I'm a newbie grower but I have done a fair bit of homework and just need to know if I've made the right choice on kit and system. From there I can direct my homework more efficiently? Im new but quite tekkie so can handle all the ratios, ph balance, rigging etc. Only had one response so far in newbie central?

Actually, that's quite cheeky of me really as I'm sure you have better things to do. I'll post in grow rooms first but would you be ok if I messaged you or something if I needed a little steering?

Ta,

GMC


----------



## Grandmastacrash (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello all, been a while but sourced my kit and have it now set up. Going to go skunk #1 for the first attempt for ease of growing (allegedly???) and good yields. If I have success I will them be a bit more picky later 

Thanks for all of your advice

I'll keep you posted

GMC xxx


----------

